# Cadet Uniform Prices



## Inthril (14 Sep 2010)

Hi, before I ask my question if you see another post that answers my question could you redirect me to it.

Anyways, the website of the corps I wanted to join said that the uniform was issued at no cost to me, but it also shows the prices of the uniforms. So do I have pay for it or not? . If you do about cadet uniforms could you please reply because I don't have $1,500 under my couch.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## cn (14 Sep 2010)

Inthril said:
			
		

> Hi, before I ask my question if you see another post that answers my question could you redirect me to it.
> 
> Anyways, the website of the corps I wanted to join said that the uniform was issued at no cost to me, but it also shows the prices of the uniforms. So do I have pay for it or not? . If you do about cadet uniforms could you please reply because I don't have $1,500 under my couch.
> 
> Thank you for your time.



It's been years since I was in the cadet system but if things haven't changed; the uniform is not yours to keep, it is issued to you.  When you leave cadets it is expected that you give back your uniform, or pay the money listed for replacements if you should loose or damage it.


----------



## Occam (14 Sep 2010)

It would have helped if you posted the link to the website.

There has never been a cost for uniforms for cadets.  There is, however, a cost if uniforms are not returned or are lost - that may be what you're seeing.


----------



## Inthril (14 Sep 2010)

I understand now, thanks.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Sep 2010)

Why did you create a new profile? You were known as 1237Cadet .Why change?


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Sep 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Why did you create a new profile? You were known as 1237Cadet .Why change?



Actually, it was 2137Cadet and I'm going to guess one of two reasons:

a.  He was getting too much flak for his posts and didn't like the negative MilPoints; or

b.  between 18:29:55 (2137Cadet last active) and 19:24:55 (Inthrill registers), he forgot his password.

I'm leaning a bit towards option A.........   :


----------



## Cansky (14 Sep 2010)

cn said:
			
		

> It's been years since I was in the cadet system but if things haven't changed; the uniform is not yours to keep, it is issued to you.  When you leave cadets it is expected that you give back your uniform, or pay the money listed for replacements if you should loose or damage it.



My oldest has just joined the local cadet corp last week.  As per CO info, the uniforms are issued free of charge to the cadets and 
expected to  be returned upon departing the cadet corp.  How ever if you don't return them then the approx cost of replacment is  
about $1500.  You would be responsible for that cost.

So ensure you return them when completed cadets


----------



## Blackadder1916 (14 Sep 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Actually, it was 2137Cadet and I'm going to guess one of two reasons: . . .
> 
> I'm leaning a bit towards option A.........   :



There may be a third option.  In comparing his first post as Cadet2137


			
				2137Cadet said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm 15 and I want to join the army. *I'm in army cadets already* and getting physically fit for when I do join the rugular force. . . .


 with his opening post in this thread, 





			
				Inthril said:
			
		

> Anyways, the website of the corps I *wanted to join* said that the uniform was issued at no cost to me, but it also shows the prices of the uniforms. So do I have pay for it or not? .  . . .


 it appears he is having trouble keeping his stories straight.  It would be cruel a learning experience to point out that being a "Walt" (even one who has to pathetically invent being in cadets) is not the way to go through life.


----------



## gun runner (19 Sep 2010)

Pay no attention to the costs,unless you are selling/trading parts of your uniform for cash or whatever(not recommended).This uniform and accoutriments are supplied to you at no cost,and will stay that way.


----------



## FAT GORD (28 Sep 2010)

yeah, like everyone else said you will never have to pay for your uniform or its parts. i have been in army cadets for 8 years now and i have not paid a single cent.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Sep 2010)

FAT GORD said:
			
		

> yeah, like everyone else said you will never have to pay for your uniform or its parts. i have been in army cadets for 8 years now and i have not paid a single cent.



Or learned how to use the Shift key to capitalize when required.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

